# 2010 CC is locked solid, can't get into the car...



## menassri (Dec 6, 2010)

My 2010 CC is locked like a vault. I parked it yesterday as usual. This morning, neither key FOB works, the manual key can't unlock it either. The CAA/ AAA are stumped, two service vehicles came and left after failing to get into it. 

Did any one have a similar problem? thoughts? comments?


----------



## thechase (Jul 30, 2010)

Tell me more. What does "the manual key can't unlock it either" mean? 
Will the plastic emergency key not turn in the lock cylinder?


----------



## bigmikeo (Jun 16, 2009)

can you pop the trunk and get in through the folding seats? can't remember if you can fold the seats from inside the trunk or not?


----------



## menassri (Dec 6, 2010)

thechase said:


> Tell me more. What does "the manual key can't unlock it either" mean?
> Will the plastic emergency key not turn in the lock cylinder?


Sorry if I wasn't clear. Yes, the plastic emergency key turns in the lock cylinder but does not unlock the vehicle. 

thoughts?


----------



## menassri (Dec 6, 2010)

bigmikeo said:


> can you pop the trunk and get in through the folding seats? can't remember if you can fold the seats from inside the trunk or not?


I thought about that, but the key fob does not unlock the trunk either and I don't think the trunk has an emergency key lock cylinder.


----------



## earnhardtfan77 (Jan 27, 2009)

Sounds like the key un programmed itself some how


----------



## volks76 (Dec 8, 2004)

yes but the emergency key should unlock the car its a manual key so the key u have for ur car it sounds more like a vw problem that key should work 
i"m at a loss what u can do


----------



## JerryVO (Dec 6, 2010)

Time for the emergency brick


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

Sounds like a deader than dead battery.


----------



## earnhardtfan77 (Jan 27, 2009)

VdubTX said:


> Sounds like a deader than dead battery.


Again though. The Manuel key should work. I had my battery die and had to use the key


----------



## pkelly944 (Sep 16, 2010)

earnhardtfan77 said:


> Again though. The Manuel key should work. I had my battery die and had to use the key


locks are all electronic.. maybe they missed to add an override feature to unlock them with key when battery is dead


----------



## mswlogo (Jan 30, 2009)

You mean if the battery is deader than a doornail the manual key won't work either?

Ouch. There must be a proper way.


----------



## GunnerCC (Apr 25, 2011)

I left my lights on the second night I had my new CC. I had to come in and do a search to find out where the hidden keyhole was. I popped it off and opened my door with the key. My car battery was as dead as it can get. So either the hidden key in your "push" Key is not cut correct or there is something wrong with your door. I do Remember it being tough to turn the key though as it is as wide as a Pencil. Good Luck.


----------



## milan187 (Mar 15, 2009)

GunnerCC said:


> I left my lights on the second night I had my new CC. I had to come in and do a search to find out where the hidden keyhole was. I popped it off and opened my door with the key. My car battery was as dead as it can get. So either the hidden key in your "push" Key is not cut correct or there is something wrong with your door. I do Remember it being tough to turn the key though as it is as wide as a Pencil. Good Luck.


It's still possible your batter was not totally dead. Operating the locks needs very little power.
I had a dead battery where even the MFI screen would not turn on but I was able to unlock the doors....


----------



## earnhardtfan77 (Jan 27, 2009)

milan187 said:


> It's still possible your batter was not totally dead. Operating the locks needs very little power.
> I had a dead battery where even the MFI screen would not turn on but I was able to unlock the doors....


Same here


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

The Valet Key, is a stubborn little ****. You need to try all the doors. I remember I tried using the valet key on my B6 and had the same problem. After trying the passenger door it decided to work. Just try the other doors and hopefully you'll get in. :beer::beer:


----------

